# What are the best NEWER metal amp heads out there?



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

No need to mention the classics ie 5150s, dual recs, jcm800, etc. 
Im in the market for something new and i feel like theres some cool new(ish) amp heads out there that im not familiar with like the kraken thingy or olas satan etc. What are your favourites?


----------



## BrutalRob (Dec 20, 2018)

I don´t know if you would still consider this new, but I got a Driftwood Purple Nightmare later this year. I play Metal most of the time and i think it does that really well. 

Other than that, I am still extremely curious about Revv Generator 100p. Seems to be a nice Metal machine, as far as one can tell from the few clips on youtube.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 20, 2018)

anything from MI audio. Go check out some of the megalith gamma and beta clips, they sound massive.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 20, 2018)

Please let me submit a vote for the Revv 100P. 

I picked one up about a month ago and it truly has exceeded my expectations. I don’t see these becoming just another amp flavor o’ the month as more people get their hands on them. These guys clearly did their homework when building this amp. My only regret is if I knew I was going to like it this much I might have just splurged on the 4 channel Generator 120 just for the hell of it.​


----------



## TedEH (Dec 20, 2018)

Would the Invective count, or do you consider that to just be another 5150 in this context?


----------



## budda (Dec 20, 2018)

Orange dual dark, marshall jvm, fender supersonic (you laugh but try the gain channel).


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 20, 2018)

Jp2c if that counts as "new".


----------



## protest (Dec 20, 2018)

KSR


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 20, 2018)

PRS showing up to show the youngins it still has moves with the Archon & the Tremonti amp.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> Please let me submit a vote for the Revv 100P.
> 
> I picked one up about a month ago and it truly has exceeded my expectations. I don’t see these becoming just another amp flavor o’ the month as more people get their hands on them. These guys clearly did their homework when building this amp. My only regret is if I knew I was going to like it this much I might have just splurged on the 4 channel Generator 120 just for the hell of it.​


More than anything else ive seen im really drawn to the generator 120 but spending $4000 (Canadian) is just crazy...... But i want it lol. 
Good chance ill just grab a used 6505 for $900. But id really love to try something new so i dont know.


----------



## TheKindred (Dec 20, 2018)

since you're in BC, check out Verellen too.

Outstanding offerings (and very customizable) and based out of seattle area.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 20, 2018)

Engl powerball - it gets some hate for not cutting that great in a live situation, but for the studio it is a great tool and very versatile I found, especially if you run the lower gain channels (lead I or crunch) with a tubescreamer, you can get a lot of different tones out of one head. Also, at least here in Denmark, there is a lot of them on the used market for cheap, for 600 - 700 bucks it is worth trying.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Dec 20, 2018)

Powerballs have been around for years and I belief the OP is asking about new offerings in the amp world relevant to the last couple of years or so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2018)

budda said:


> Orange dual dark, marshall jvm, fender supersonic (you laugh but try the gain channel).



It's not an old amp NOR a new amp but it's not a classic, but the Pro Sonic seems brutal. Like Fender tried to do a 5150.

And there's the PRS Archon. Like PRS tried to do a more versatile and tighter Recto. And it's little brother, the MT15. Like a Recto and an Uberschall had a literal baby. And there's talk of a possibly bigger MT50 or MT100 at the next Winter NAMM.

And there's the Krank Rev+. It's an interesting amp that's super hard to describe. Always wanted to try one. People used to hate them (mostly because Krank as a company was a joke), but they have a cult following now.

And there's the old Randall G3+ and XL series. The RH150G3+ and RH300+ were gain and low end monsters and pretty affordable. And the Randall T2 and V2 were absolutely crushing. They AREN'T all tube. The G3+ series had a single 12AT7 in the power section with a solid state preamp (I think?) while the T2/V2 had 2 12AX7s in the preamp and 400w power sections with a 12AT7 (the T2 had the tube always in the circuit while the V2 had a SS clean channel, SS dirt channel, and tube dirt channel). Seems like the 12AT7 added a slight tube flavor and smoothed things out.

Also I always dug the Ibanez TBX150H. It's unforgivingly solid state, but they're super affordable and do a tight crushing metal tone no problem. A good alternative if you can't find a VH140C or SS140C since they're getting more expensive.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 20, 2018)

The PRS Archon can be considered new. 

I loved the amp, only issue i had was i wanted 3 channels.. other them that, one of the BEST amp on the market.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's not an old amp NOR a new amp but it's not a classic, but the Pro Sonic seems brutal. Like Fender tried to do a 5150.
> 
> And there's the PRS Archon. Like PRS tried to do a more versatile and tighter Recto. And it's little brother, the MT15. Like a Recto and an Uberschall had a literal baby. And there's talk of a possibly bigger MT50 or MT100 at the next Winter NAMM.
> 
> ...


Ive actuactually got a vh140 AND ss150 lol but am liking the idea of a beastly highgain tube amp, somethingnewish (last decade sorta thing) that i can safely rely on.
My ampegs and peaveyvtm120 are old af lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Ive actuactually got a vh140 AND ss150 lol but am liking the idea of a beastly highgain tube amp and something newish (last decade sorta thing) that i can safely rely on.
> My ampegs and peaveyvtm120 are old af lol.



Yeah the last part was redundant since I know you got a shit-ton of Ampeg amps and VH pedals.  But yeah, it's just an amp I really dig. 

But seriously if you don't mind SS/hybrids, try out the Randall G3+ amps or the T2. Very, very fucking brutal amps. Can be dark, but I think that would blend well with a brighter amp like the VTM.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah the last part was redundant since I know you got a shit-ton of Ampeg amps and VH pedals.  But yeah, it's just an amp I really dig.
> 
> But seriously if you don't mind SS/hybrids, try out the Randall G3+ amps or the T2. Very, very fucking brutal amps. Can be dark, but I think that would blend well with a brighter amp like the VTM.


I e heard ofthe T2 but never looked into it, but damn its specs sound prrfect! Is the T2 the best of that series? And how is the V2 related?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2018)

Gmork said:


> I e heard ofthe T2 but never looked into it, but damn its specs sound prrfect! Is the T2 the best of that series? And how is the V2 related?



For absolute pure brutality, it's arguably better. It's a 2 channel amp, with a tube clean channel and a tube lead channel with a boost. 

The V2 has the SS clean channel that's more solid state pristine than the T2's, a SS channel that's lower gain, tighter, and more compressed (I've heard it's in the same family as the Randall Century), and a Tube lead channel that's not AS brutal as the T2 but is still heavy. The V2 also has the EQ on board.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 20, 2018)

I quite like the PRS Archon, especially the 100w version. Tons of gain, but nice clarity.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 20, 2018)

Anyone have an opinion where the Mesa Triple Crown fits in for metal? Its a new amp, correct?


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For absolute pure brutality, it's arguably better. It's a 2 channel amp, with a tube clean channel and a tube lead channel with a boost.
> 
> The V2 has the SS clean channel that's more solid state pristine than the T2's, a SS channel that's lower gain, tighter, and more compressed (I've heard it's in the same family as the Randall Century), and a Tube lead channel that's not AS brutal as the T2 but is still heavy. The V2 also has the EQ on board.


Out if the T2 and G3+ which would you say comes out on top? Im Im super intrigued now! 
The price is right as well lol. Alot of these new amps are in the stupid $3500+ range.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Out if the T2 and G3+ which would you say comes out on top? Im Im super intrigued now!
> The price is right as well lol. Alot of these new amps are in the stupid $3500+ range.


Never owned a G3+ so I can't say. I will say the T2 will probably cut better in a mix. Judging by clips I've heard, the G3+ seems more scooped and bright/boomy while the T2 has more midrange on board. 

Shit, get both.  I've seen Rh150s and RH300s go under $300.

Also, make sure you get the G3+. The RH150G3+ and RH300G3+. Not the original G3 series. The G3 series suffers from reliability problems and they apparently have even LESS midrange, treble, and more bass.


----------



## Harry (Dec 20, 2018)

I played a T2 while on tour once and it was awesome. Will easily hang with a 6505 or something of that nature. Powerful, clear midrange and a tight low end but without sounding djenty thin like some of the more modern metal oriented amps seem too. 
Obviously I can't speak to the reliability of it or anything, but it's a shame it's discontinued because it was definitely proof that a well designed tube/SS hybrid amps can deliver the goods. 

Also, check out the Orange Dual Dark series (if 4-5 years old counts as new). 
I played the 50 watt model and even that seemed tight enough for almost anyone, except perhaps those that want to djenttechcore in drop E or something like that.
I imagine the 100 watt model is even tighter.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Dec 20, 2018)

PRS Archon
Revv
KSR
Victory Kraken
Peavey Invective
PRS MT15
Fortin Meshuggah


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

Man the T2 is lookin mighty fine right now. And ive found one for less than the 6505 i had my eye on.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

Ok so ive heard of the reliability issues with the V series but what of the T2s??? 
If it was known for breaking down then theres zero point in considering it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 20, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Ok so ive heard of the reliability issues with the V series but what of the T2s???
> If it was known for breaking down then theres zero point in considering it



I only heard of reliability issues with the first-generation G3 amps. My V2 was a fucking tank.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I only heard of reliability issues with the first-generation G3 amps. My V2 was a fucking tank.


Good to hear..... Well shit..... I think im going to pull the trigger on a T2 tonight.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 20, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Good to hear..... Well shit..... I think im going to pull the trigger on a T2 tonight.



I dig the simplicity of it a lot


----------



## Gmork (Dec 20, 2018)

kindsage said:


> I dig the simplicity of it a lot


Me too and LOVE the mid sweep!!. Always thought that should be the norm for ampsand pedals. Even just a small range sweep so u can get those awesome girthy low mid tones or more in your face high mid tone. 
Every time ive mucked around with designing my ideal amp/pedal it always consisted of either a mid with a sweep control or actual dedicated low mid knob AND hi mid knob.


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 21, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Good to hear..... Well shit..... I think im going to pull the trigger on a T2 tonight.



I think you'll really like it. I had one for 6 months or so and at the time, I had a TS7 for boosting and I couldn't tell the difference between that and the onboard one. I also seem to recall having either an MXR 10 band eq or a BBE Sonic Stomp in the loop but I'm not 100% sure. That thing was an absolute beast and even though the other guitarist had a Mesa Dual Rec, I had zero problems keeping up volume wise in band practice. I'm pretty sure I never had it above 4 on the master volume.

The only reason I sold it was because our bass player had quit the band and the guys kinda really wanted me to take his place, so I had to sell my guitar rig to get a bass amp & cab. If it wasn't for that, there's a 100% chance I'd still have it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2018)

Man i wish Fractal or Line 6 had a Randall T2 model on one of their units. Would be my main amp for sure. The only modeler that has it though is the Overloud plugin.


----------



## oneblackened (Dec 21, 2018)

KSR's... everything, basically.


----------



## gunch (Dec 21, 2018)

All my favorite Sumerian recordings are all Keene's T2


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 21, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> PRS Archon
> Revv
> KSR
> Victory Kraken
> ...


meshuggah is just a hot rodded marshall tho


----------



## gunch (Dec 21, 2018)

Obligatory Megalith Beta vid 



Broke my heart that this Ivanyi dude is just some rock shred guy and doesn't have any more of these badass metalcore riffs


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 21, 2018)

Another vote for Verellen here. I have a Skyhammer...and I absolutely love it.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 21, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> meshuggah is just a hot rodded marshall tho



And the invective is a 5150 with a clean channel


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 21, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> And the invective is basically a 5153


ftfy


----------



## Gmork (Dec 21, 2018)

Triple7 said:


> Another vote for Verellen here. I have a Skyhammer...and I absolutely love it.


Would love to be able to afford a meatsmoke!! Absolutely gorgeous amps!


----------



## Gmork (Dec 21, 2018)

Its official!! Ive ordered the randall T2 from ebay. Apparently its from a music locker in LA of the band KISS! (Whom i vehemently hate btw, but really interesting any how)

Cant wait to get brutal with this thing!!


----------



## NorCal_Val (Dec 21, 2018)

LOVE my Satan.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 22, 2018)

@Gmork You are now forced to post some sound samples when it arrives.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 22, 2018)

odibrom said:


> @Gmork You are now forced to post some sound samples when it arrives.


Will have to be from its DI output, but yes ill try to get around to it. 
Anyone know how good or bad the T2 di output sounds?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 23, 2018)

PRS MT15 very good sound for so little money. On the downside: You normally have to wait quite a few months because of the hype.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 23, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> PRS MT15 very good sound for so little money. On the downside: You normally have to wait quite a few months because of the hype.


maybe in europe, but in the us/canada there's a bunch on reverb/ebay right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> maybe in europe, but in the us/canada there's a bunch on reverb/ebay right now.



Yup, I see one for sale on Rigtalk, too


----------



## Gmork (Dec 24, 2018)

Im sure its really nice but im not into the idea of paying over $1000 for a 15w lunchbox amp whos description states...
"the MT 15 stays balanced across the spectrum with a sweet, smooth tone that won’t bite your head off."

Im looking for an amp that sounds like a 50 foot chainsaw cutting through 20 people bound together as their souls scream out in unison with their last gurgling breath. Hoping the T2 is THAT amp!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 24, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Im sure its really nice but im not into the idea of paying over $1000 for a 15w lunchbox amp whos description states...
> "the MT 15 stays balanced across the spectrum with a sweet, smooth tone that won’t bite your head off."
> 
> Im looking for an amp that sounds like a 50 foot chainsaw cutting through 20 people bound together as their souls scream out in unison with their last gurgling breath. Hoping the T2 is THAT amp!


not sure if you've seen most of the mt15 demos floating out there, but that thing screams metal. Sure there's a bunch of blues dadrocker demos, but guys like thesubmancometh and ninjaraf have some killer metal demos of it. I thought about grabbing one myself but I'd rather hold out for an archon or a mesa f100 personally.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 24, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> not sure if you've seen most of the mt15 demos floating out there, but that thing screams metal. Sure there's a bunch of blues dadrocker demos, but guys like thesubmancometh and ninjaraf have some killer metal demos of it. I thought about grabbing one myself but I'd rather hold out for an archon or a mesa f100 personally.


Youre right i havent, but I SHALL!


----------



## katsumura78 (Dec 24, 2018)

Peavey invective is a beast. Lots of great features and an amazing clean too. I really doubt I’d ever sell mine it’s just that good.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 24, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Im sure its really nice but im not into the idea of paying over $1000 for a 15w lunchbox amp whos description states...


Minimal search results in few informations:
- it is capable of being 55W head. Just swap output tranny and few parts, so it is loud
- it costs 540€

My obserwations:
- it is considerably bigger and heavier than my Orange Dark Terror (DT)
- it is much louder than DT
- it has that lower freq omph that only big power bulbs give
- clean is very clean and it a great clean pedal platform
- it is worth 500 euros for that clean channel
- drive channel is very gainy and fat - Bogner-esque.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 25, 2018)

You can get surprising mileage from the Tubemeister series from H&K. I know not everybody like those (I have a 1st gen Tubemeister 18) but I find mine pretty good, I often use it to go jam at places where there's a cab and no Pa for my axe FX.

About the MT15, I don't knwo where you people saw prices over 1K$.
https://www.thomann.de/gb/prs_mt_15_amp.htm

Yes it's restocking and you'll wait a bit. But I fidn that price very reasonable.


----------



## icipher (Dec 26, 2018)

The906 said:


> Anyone have an opinion where the Mesa Triple Crown fits in for metal? Its a new amp, correct?



I have a lot of experience with the triple crown. It does metal exceedingly well. I really like that amp.


----------



## PrestoDone (Dec 28, 2018)

Invective.120 metal machine with all the bells and whistles


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 28, 2018)

AMT stonehead 100 might be worth a look


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 28, 2018)

icipher said:


> I have a lot of experience with the triple crown. It does metal exceedingly well. I really like that amp.


is it more mark or recto esque?


----------



## budda (Dec 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> is it more mark or recto esque?



Isnt it supposed to take over the stiletto for hot rodded marshall esque sounds?


----------



## Rook (Dec 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> is it more mark or recto esque?



What budda said is roughly correct, but on this spectrum I’d say more Mark. It’s capable of being a very focused amp, very saturated, with a very powerful treble control on the high gain channel.

It certainly uses the EL34’s reduced bandwidth to its advantage to create a very direct, cutting, ‘shouty’ quality of stuff like old Marshalls, but the gain structure is geared toward tightness.

It’s a great amp, it’s the first ‘new’ amp I’ve tried in ages that not only exceeded expectations but actually made me want to buy a new amp. I’ve had Mesa amps for years, right now I have a Mark IV and I’ve had a few Dual Rectifiers in various guises come and go; I’ve never seen the need to replace it. The TC has me considering it haha.


----------



## 7 Stringer (Dec 30, 2018)

I got a Revv 120 a couple months ago. Seriously one of the best amps i have ever played. So versatile and excellent at it. Does everything from super pristine cleans, smooth crunch, aggressive crunch, 80's hair metal, thrash. Modern metal. And sooooo damn programmable via midi. 

Also my Peters FSM gets very brutal!!!


----------



## Gmork (Dec 30, 2018)

7 Stringer said:


> I got a Revv 120 a couple months ago. Seriously one of the best amps i have ever played. So versatile and excellent at it. Does everything from super pristine cleans, smooth crunch, aggressive crunch, 80's hair metal, thrash. Modern metal. And sooooo damn programmable via midi.
> 
> Also my Peters FSM gets very brutal!!!


Damn man, nice setup!!! I would grab the gen120 in a heart beat if it werent around $4000 (Canadian) GASing hard for it


----------



## 7 Stringer (Dec 30, 2018)

Gmork said:


> Damn man, nice setup!!! I would grab the gen120 in a heart beat if it werent around $4000 (Canadian) GASing hard for it


 Thanks man, really like my current setup, sounds massive. WDW is crazy fun.

I got mine used, $1800 USD shipped. That was a hell of a deal and i jumped on it. So glad i did. I would buy it new of i had not found this deal. It is worth it.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Dec 30, 2018)

Wizard MTL


----------



## icipher (Dec 31, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> is it more mark or recto esque?



Definitely more Mark. Not very recto at all. It's got much tighter gain structure. The grainy-ness of the gain is much finer and less jaggedy/crispy than the recto. My ONLY gripe is that for some reason Mesa still doesn't put a 16 ohm out on a $2k+ amp.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 2, 2019)

I've owned a Mark IV, Stiletto Deuce stage II, and a couple Dual Recs. the Triple Crown has way more in common with the Stiletto than it does the good Marks. MarkII/III/IV ar are all extremely focused, compressed and aggressive amps, to the point my old Mark IV practically didn't respond to a tube screamer in front of the amp. You got the slight EQ effect and that was it. The TC is comparatively laid back and a lot more responsive to pedals.

Still very awesome sounding amp that I would recommend checking out. Mesa brand new pricing sucks though, the value just isn't there


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 2, 2019)

silverabyss said:


> Obligatory Megalith Beta vid
> 
> 
> 
> Broke my heart that this Ivanyi dude is just some rock shred guy and doesn't have any more of these badass metalcore riffs





The Gamma has better vids. 


It djents at 2:40!




Metallica:




Never heard a tube head do such a pleasing Pantera tone.


----------



## zarg (Jan 3, 2019)

the Ampete One is pretty sick.

https://www.ampete-engineering.com/products/amplifiers/ampete-one/


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jan 3, 2019)

People here know how I feel about the Invective. Beast of an amp. Has a significant amount more high end than the 5150 (have one of those too), although you can tame it using the high and presence along with a higher post gain setting.

The TC-100 is a great metal amp imo. Being able to swap tubes is a sweet feature and gives some solid tonal flexibility. Honestly, the clean channel is a bit nicer that the Invective’s to me—the Invective has some compression you can dial out a bit with a lower bass setting, but I tend to prefer the TC’s clean these days. The TC’s high gain, while certainly different than the 5150/Incective lead channel, isn’t inferior.


----------

